# Access Frontend als Webanwendung



## MathiasBauer (24. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Access-Frontend in eine Java Webanwendung umwandeln. Leider habe ich dafür noch keinen Ansatz. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zur Vorgehensweise geben. Vielen Dank um Voraus!

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mrz 2009)

Du hast also eine mdb-Datei und möchtest dafür ein GUI bauen?


----------



## MathiasBauer (24. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe nur ein Access-Frontend mit Makros, Abfragen, Berichten und Formularen. Dieses Frontend ist 75 MB groß!!!
Die eigentliche Datenbank ist eine Oracle-Datenbank.
Meine Aufgabe ist es jetzt ein Konzept zu erstellen, um das Frontend in eine Java-Webanwendung zu überführen. Ich hoffe aber, nicht nochmal ganz von vorne alles programmieren zu müssen. Vielleicht gibt es ja schon Tools oder Methoden das möglichst geschickt anzugehen.


----------



## tfa (24. Mrz 2009)

Ich glaub, da gibt es wenig Hoffnung. Access ist grundsätzlich für die Mülltonne.


----------



## didjitalist (25. Mrz 2009)

hab mal von tools gehört, die access formulare & co. in java code umwandeln. ob die was taugen, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MathiasBauer (25. Mrz 2009)

Das spielt keine Rolle. Ich werde im Rahmen meiner Abschlußarbeit alles ausprobieren. Nur fehlt mir im Moment ein Ansatz und Tools habe ich auch noch keine gefunden...


----------



## MathiasBauer (31. Mrz 2009)

Was haltet Ihr davon ein eigenes Tool zu programmieren? So eine Art Interpreter? Im besten Fall könnte es schneller als eine Neuentwicklung laufen...


----------



## maki (31. Mrz 2009)

"umwandeln" sehe ich in so einem Fall als Neuentwicklung.

Wer Enterprise will muss auch dafür zahlen


----------



## MathiasBauer (31. Mrz 2009)

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich Arbeit reinstecken muss...
Nur wäre es doch schön, so wenig wie möglich Arbeit zu investieren. Außerdem gibt es schließlich noch mehr Access-Datenbanken, die migriert werden könnten...


----------

